# Canon 7D Motorsport advice..



## imagesliveon (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have recently (Yesterday) upgraded from my Canon 400D to a brand new Canon 7D...   (Very pleased)

Having bought a decent body I also invested in a 24-105 USM L Lens...

I am going to the Le Mans Classic car racing for the weekend and I am looking forward to shooting some of the racing.. 

Im taking the 7D with a Canon 24-105 a Sigma 80-400... 

I have never shot anything faster moving than my children before and I would be thankful if you guys could give me some tips/pointers for catching the best quality images.. Or some of the better settings to be had on the 7D...

Very Kind Regards

Simon
imagesliveon


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 3, 2012)

The big advantage of the 7D, is it's autofocus capabilities.  So I'd suggest figuring out the different modes and settings that have to do with autofocus.

Other than that, the basics of taking photographs are pretty much the same on every camera.  If you want to freeze a moving subject, you need a fast shutter speed.  To get a fast shutter speed, you will likely need a large aperture and/or a high ISO.  

One thing to try when shooting moving vehicles, is a technique called panning.  As the moving subject drives by you, you follow it with the camera/lens and try to match the movement, keeping the subject 'still' within the frame of you camera's view.  If you use a 'less than fast' shutter speed, this technique can give you a sharp (non blurry) car, but blurry background, which gives the image a great sense of movement.  It takes lots of practice to get good at it.


----------



## daarksun (Jul 8, 2012)

Canon EOS 7D - AF Custom Functions 6/16 - YouTube

tons of other 7D video how to on youtube.com


----------

